# Rv Tv



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've been watching a new RV program on the OUTDOOR CHANNEL.

I TiVo it, so I'm not sure of the times:
Outdoor Channel

This fellow has an info segment on the show as well:
More Info here

It's sort of like the show RV Today, but without all the corny stuff.

Check it out.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds like it would be interesting watching that's for sure. I just wish that I got that channel!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is a link to RVToday where they have more info on the show. I first saw this as a link from Trailer Life web site. Next airing is on Sunday on OLN - sorry you don't get it Rennerbee, there is another network (RFD-TV) that also shows it.

Week of February 20 - 25, 2005
OLN Schedule:
Sun, Feb 20 @ 2:00 pm; MWF -- Feb 21, 23, 25 @ 10:30 am (Eastern)
Destination: Yosemite National Park, California -- Winter's natural wonders, a snowshoe hike, Badger Pass downhill skiing, Chef's Holiday at Ahwahnee Hotel
Tech: Tire safety at the Goodyear test track
Product Showcase: RV Sure Step
Tues, Thur -- Feb 22, 24 @ 10:30 am (Eastern)
Destination: Julian, California -- Famous apple pie, Historic Dress-Up Days
Road Test: Weekend Warrior
How-To: Converting '48 bus into plush motorcoach


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Two years ago the wife and I decided to turn the TV off. Occasionally we miss a few shows, but it is amazing how much time we have gained having that distraction gone. The boys get an occasional movie and we still watch a DVD once in a while. People talk about pop TV and we have no clue.

I used to have much free time in the evening until I found this forum.









Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Brian...
There are two different programs on RV's...

RV Tv on The Outdoor Channel (the new program)
and 
RV Today on OLN.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Our family isn't huge on TV either. A couple of shows a week is about all we ever do. Wasn't always that way but our lives are too full of 'real' stuff that is more fun. We sometimes sit down on the weekend as a family to watch a movie (I DO like the occasional movie - can you spell h-o-m-e t-h-e-a-t-e-r?).

Usually our movie times are Saturday evening if we've had a busy and/or hard day and we're all home or sometimes Sunday evening if Saturday is busy.

We do keep an eye on a couple channels and record some specials that come along. I have a stack of Novas that I'm still trying to find time to watch. The RVToday show will fall into this category.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We have the Dish PVR system so we record several shows each week and watch them when we have time. Not sure howwe survived without the PVR (personal video recorder).

Shows we record:

1. Boston Legal
2. Desperate Housewives
3. Lost
4. The Amazing Race
5. Fear Factor
6. Las Vegas
7. Alias

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Brian,

What do you have for a home theater setup. I'm looking to buy a new television soon and I'm curious as to what people have. I've been looking at the Panasonic 34" widescreen tube model. Our "theater room" isn't that big and we sit about 8 feet away from the tv so I think the 34 would work.

I have a panasonic "home theater in a box" system souped up with a definitive technology clr2002 center channel speaker and definitive bp6 left and right channel speakers. I'm still using the cheap rear speakers that came with the system. I'll hopefully be upgrading with a new receiver, sub and rears in the fall........................... after camping season.

We don't watch a lot of television, Friday night is movie night, and I like to make it count









Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The nice thing about HDTV is that the sets allow you to sit close to a very large screen and get a real movie feeling. We sit about 10 ft from our 51" Hitachi rear projection HDTV. We bought the Hitachi almost 2 years ago and if I could do it over, even sitting only 10 ft away, I'd have gone for the 61" screen. The TV can handle it even when using 540p (really only getting 480 out of the DVD player but who's counting - I like what I see). DVD's look great even 4 or 5 ft from the TV.

I also have a 500 watt Kenwood THX receiver amplifier, a Panasonic Digital Recorder and DVD Recorder, Boston acoustic speakers for the back channels (the receiver can do 7.1 but we are only set for 5.1) and Polk audio speakers for right/left front. I have an MK speaker for the center channel (I'll eventually replace it with a Polk audio center speaker), and finally, a 50 watt Sony subwoofer. The room acoustics are OK and when we have a good movie going it can be a lot of fun. I may eventually upgrade the subwoofer (I'd like a 100watt MK but DW doesn't understand why







).

BBB


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Used to have polks, great sounding speakers, in fact I took them to work and we use them in the finishing room along with my old yamaha receiver.

Here's a piece of useless knowledge for you. Definitive Technology was started by an engineer/designer who worked for Matthew Polk at Polk Audio.

I'm not sure what kind of receiver I'll get yet. I've decided to spend my money on speakers since that's where rubber meets the road. The technology changes so fast that I've been buying relatively cheap components so I don't feel so bad when I decide to change them.

I want to get a sub with at least 150 watts and a set of definitive rear speakers (really like the definitives, big bang for your buck). But I must be patient, good things will come................eventually.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We have a SONY projection Tv, and a YAMAHA Home Theatre system. The powered subwoofer really scares the pets. (it's 150 watts) I find myself turning it down while watching DVD's.

I also use a TiVo DVR. You don't have to watch live Tv anymore...just watch the programs you want. Nice. You can put in Wishlists for things like camping or Rving and it will automatcally record them. Sweet.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The TIVO is nice, my brother has it and it's on my list. A surround sound system definitely makes watching movies more fun.

Mike


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

RV Today is highly corny, but we still like it. I can't try out RV TV, we don't get the Outdoor Channel.

The only thing I don't like about RV Today is that they show TONS of reruns. We TiVo it as well, but only end up watching 1 in 5 that are recorded due to having seen 'em before.

I could generally do without the "location" reviews, they are sorta like the Travel Channel, only more cheesy. But the RV and equipment reviews, "How-To" segments, and tips are great.

Chet.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, RV-TV and RV Today are different shows...

OK, I'm a little slow. shy


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay, I'll jump in. I agree with the big screen HDTV comment. We went really big last year and got a Sony 65 inch rear projection HDTV ready TV. We knew that eventually everything would be HDTV. Well, last month, we got our HDTV receiver for our satellite and all I can say is ....WOW. It's just truly amazing. you can stand like, 3 feet away and still see a beautiful picture.

Oh, and the Tivo thing...had it for about a year and wouldn't ever be without it again. Not that we're TV junkies, but with two young boys who are always "hungry" it's nice to be able to pause the TV and jump up, rather than get cranky. Love the season passes (Survivor, Apprentice and American Idol) and we have a pretty substantial movie library on it now too. Just buy a PPV, record it and it's yours forever!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay, I'll jump in. I agree with the big screen HDTV comment. We went really big last year and got a Sony 65 inch rear projection HDTV ready TV. We knew that eventually everything would be HDTV. Well, last month, we got our HDTV receiver for our satellite and all I can say is ....WOW. It's just truly amazing. you can stand like, 3 feet away and still see a beautiful picture.

Oh, and the Tivo thing...had it for about a year and wouldn't ever be without it again. Not that we're TV junkies, but with two young boys who are always "hungry" it's nice to be able to pause the TV and jump up, rather than get cranky. Love the season passes (Survivor, Apprentice and American Idol) and we have a pretty substantial movie library on it now too. Just buy a PPV, record it and it's yours forever!

We bought a Sony home theatre package and like it...in our other TV room in the basement, we have the Sony reciever and Infinity towers for front and smaller satellites for rear.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I see the big televisions seem to be the way to go.

My problem is the cabinetry I built won't allow for a floor standing television. I've only got space for a large tube tv or a plasma, which I refuse to spend that much money on







.

I could build a new cabinet, but if I build one more thing for myself without building a new headboard and a few other things for my wife.....well you get the picture.

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

IMHO plasma is not as good as the rear projection anyway and a lot more cost (flat only goes so far). I understand about fitting into the cabinet (and the other projects), but when it comes to TV, bigger is not only better, it is imperative!

I hope to build a built-in for the TV wall and I'm going to cleverly design for a 70+in rear projection just in case (really Honey, the hole in the utility room wall is for convenience).

Any chance you could, uh, negotiate a deal?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I could probably work something out, but after building cabinets all day, I'm just too lazy to get involved in projects for myself.

Mike


----------

